# New diecast this morning!!!



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Since these are 1/64 scale diecast cars I feel ok posting about them here. I have told you all I collect diecast cars. To be more precise, I collect chase cars. Whats a chase car? There are 3 major producers of diecast chase cars. Chase cars are 1 to 2 % of the total run. Very rare. Johnny Lightning have chase cars called White Lightnings and usually have white traits. GreenLight chase cars are called Green Machines and have green traits. M2 chase cars have gold traits. I went to Toys R Us this morning because I knew they were getting a truck today. They usually have the truck unloaded and stocked on the pegs by the time the store opens. So I keep up on when their trucks are due. These things do not last long on the pegs. I am there when the doors open. Well, I found one this morning. It is a very rare one.
The total run is 2,000 so 1% would be only 20 in the world. The regular car is black. The one I found is white body, white bottom, white interior, its very white.and all white tires. I paid 5.99 plus tax for mine. There is one on ebay right now at 135.00 with 26 bids and 2 days to go. Not all chase cars bring this much but will bring a minimum of 15 to 20
dollars. So worth hunting for. I can spot a chase car from a mile away. Many can't. I have been doing this since 1995 I have around 8oo of them and have sold about a hundred of them. I got over 700.00 for one a few years back. There was only 4 of them in the world so it was really rare. I get a big kick when I find a chase car. So now you know what a chase car is. Here is a pic of the one I found this morning.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This should be right side up. Well it isn't LOL, Maybe next time.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

This should be right.

Dan


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Dan. Looks better.

Its a 1996 chevy impala. Man, is it white.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My Dad had one.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Pretty neat, the cars white and they show black on the package . It also shows the GM paint code.

Gary


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the die cast lesson Mopac. I don't know much about them except for having Matchbox, Corgi, etc. as a kid. I never knew there were special cars made. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is one I found last week. No paint and green tires. The
factory rivets did not hold the body on the base and body was loose in the package. They gave me 50% off. I drilled out the rivets and used 2 small screws to hold it together. Its a jeep wrangler. The no paint is called "raw". It is clearcoated.









It has a green spare tire on the rear.

.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That's crazy looking. It looks like a kid has been playing with it for years. Very strange indeed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, have to show another all white car I found last week. Its a 1965 vette. Very cool. They are 1/64 scale. From the same series as the impala. I found out some info on this series. There are 6 cars in the release, there is a A version and a B version. Same 6 cars but they are different colors. So there are like 12 different cars. Johnny Lightning made only 36 of the all white special ones for each car. That's pretty rare, not even enough for
1 per state. I feel lucky to have found 2 of them. The vette is bringing 80 to 100 bucks on ebay. I am not selling these, they are going in my private collection. Here is the vette.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cool!


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Very nice, but then again I'm a corvette fan

Gary


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice looking car, but the white tires... I don't know.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree cramden. These would not be models you would use on your layout. The regular
cars are great for layouts. The white tires are highly sought by collectors like me.


----------

